# Diarrhea-predominant IBS with moderate to severe abdominal pain



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Diarrhea-predominant IBS with moderate to severe abdominal pain:**Details:* Have you been diagnosed with irritable bowel syndrome, or IBS? If so, Spectrum Clinical Research is conducting a clinical research trial of an investigational medication for people ages 18-79 who suffer from diarrhea-predominant IBS and have moderate to severe abdominal pain.*Genders Eligible for the Study: *Male and Females*Contact Information: *Dr. David Lowry with Spectrum Clinical Research at (443) 798-2670 ext. 105


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Would be interested in learning more. Just joined the forum this morning looking for support and ideas. I am 35 years old. Have two small children, own my own veterinary clinic. Just started with IBS about three weeks ago (well actually probably had a manageable form for years), but currently am in so much pain that I am having a hard time functioning. I am the only doctor in my practice and so missing work is not an option....yet I am having to take several "personal" days as of late. I can't find anything I can eat besides bananas and fat free butterless popcorn. Really struggling....a lifetime of this debilitating a condition seems terribly hopeless. Any ideas?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Critterkeeper Sorry it took me awhile to respond to you.. Anyway.. can you tell us what remedies you have tried thus far? For instance do you have an antispasmodic medication from your physician? (Bentyl, Levsin etc...)Also do you take imodium?


----------



## CatherineR (Nov 13, 2011)

Jeffrey Roberts said:


> *Diarrhea-predominant IBS with moderate to severe abdominal pain:**Details:* Have you been diagnosed with irritable bowel syndrome, or IBS? If so, Spectrum Clinical Research is conducting a clinical research trial of an investigational medication for people ages 18-79 who suffer from diarrhea-predominant IBS and have moderate to severe abdominal pain.*Genders Eligible for the Study: *Male and Females*Contact Information: *Dr. David Lowry with Spectrum Clinical Research at (443) 798-2670 ext. 105


----------



## CatherineR (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I am interested in taking part in this research but live in the UK. Would this exclude me?Thanks,Catherine


----------



## Betty Poop (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello,I have suffered from IBS since I was 14 (I am now 46) and I would be interested in participating. However, I live in France, is this a problem ??


----------



## pam2071 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello; I am interested in learning more. My name is Pam, I am 54, and I have had IBS for more than a year. I am currently working full-time and I have been taking a lot of days off due to IBS. IBS has no warning, and it seems to come in cycles; meaning some days are worst than others.


----------

